# When does a newborn puppy open its eyes?



## SpottedDog (Sep 27, 2006)

My dog just had four healthy puppies on Dec 5th. When will their eyes open?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Most pups open thier eyes at aound two weeks. 

Why are you breeding if you don't know simple things such as this? You could have had the dog spayed in the first couple weeks of her pregnancy if it was accidental.


----------



## momygirl (Mar 3, 2007)

Obviously you are the end all know all on dogs. The puppies are already here. If she didn't plan on taking care of them and finding good homes for them then she probably wouldn't be on this site. Why couldn't you have just simply said, in all your infinate wisdom, 10-17 days and your puppies will have their eyes open. Good luck with your puppies, if you get this message.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I have been around dogs for 40 years, twenty years of that I was helping my mom with her breeding program. If she wanted to breed, she should have done the researc first. If this was an accident, she could have ended the pregnancy and had her dog spayed. If she didn't want to opened to criticism, she could have googled the answer.


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

> Obviously you are the end all know all on dogs. The puppies are already here. If she didn't plan on taking care of them and finding good homes for them then she probably wouldn't be on this site. Why couldn't you have just simply said, in all your infinate wisdom, 10-17 days and your puppies will have their eyes open. Good luck with your puppies, if you get this message.


It isn't about being a "know it all", it's about concern for the wellbeing of the mother and puppies as well as any future puppies the mother could be in danger of having if she is not spayed. Questions like these only make our hearts seize because they are so rudimentary in the knowledge of dogs and breeding. It takes all of three seconds to look such information up in a book or the internet that having to wait until AFTER the puppies are born to ask is well. Scary.

Not all of us can rest as easily as you can when there are so many unplanned and poor breedings happening that are destroying breeds, lives, and hope for already sheltered dogs.


----------



## ivyshadow (Sep 18, 2008)

:


cshellenberger said:


> Most pups open thier eyes at aound two weeks.
> 
> Why are you breeding if you don't know simple things such as this? You could have had the dog spayed in the first couple weeks of her pregnancy if it was accidental.


nobody's asking you for your "spaying" opinion, all they asked was "when the open their eyes and thats it, or was that question to hard for you that you had to add your unessesary answer.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

when you post on a public forum, you are by default, asking for an opinion.

You don't like it...

...don't post.

cshell(can I call you that? makes me think of the beach lol)

holds the same opinion as most people you will find on this forum.

if you don't know *before* you breed, you shouldn't be doing it.

my two bright shiny pennies are now in the pond....


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

ivyshadow said:


> :
> 
> nobody's asking you for your "spaying" opinion, all they asked was "when the open their eyes and thats it, or was that question to hard for you that you had to add your unessesary answer.


If that answer bothered you, i think you'll have a hard time here.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

This thread is nearly two years old, I don't even think any of the one post wonders are still hanging around anymore. I'm going to lock this and let it die.



> cshell(can I call you that? makes me think of the beach lol)


Yes Zim, you can call me that LOL.


----------

